# Low milk supply after the flu



## CAD_mommy (Oct 4, 2007)

I came down with the flu the other day, I've been bfing during it but have noticed my milk supply seems to be low, likely b/c I was dehydrated. Dd seems a bit frustrated while nursing b/c she's not getting a lot of milk. Any suggestions to boost my milk supply again would be appreciated.


----------



## ladyleah (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope you are feeling better!

After a nasty bout with mastitis (with high fevers) when my son was born I learned a lot about increasing supply. I am not sure how old you LO is (and certain items on this list are better/worse for nurslings at different ages) --but here are ideas that helped me:

1. Drink LOTS of water and fluids
2. Eat oatmeal with brewers yeast and increase carbs.
3. Take More Milk Plus or Fennugreek (sp?)
4. Pump after nursing to stimulate supply
5. Drink Mothers Milk tea (I still have a cup with 2 or 3 tea bags every night)
6. Nurse as much as possible to stimulate supply
7. SLEEP if possible!

Best of luck!!! I am sure your supply will come back as you get better!


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

i'd add also, try not to stress about your supply. it will bounce back once you're feeling better.
i just had a cold and then a sinus infection and my supply took a hit. i really only focused on staying hydrated and my supply bounced right back.
hope you feel better soon


----------

